# Buy a excavator first or a track loader?



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

Sweet. Don't you love the great power in those excavators. Amazing how easily it can knock down the big trees like that. Must be fun. LOL.


----------



## 690E (Jan 4, 2007)

I also have a Woodmizer hydraulic 40 sawmill - never waste a tree. It's a great team with an excavator with a thumb. No reg's yet for on site milling.


----------

